# Welche HTML-Endungen gibt es



## Cusco (28. Januar 2006)

Hi,

ich schreibe gerade ein Programm (SN-ListDatei) welches HTML-Dateien auslesen, und in eine Ausgabedatei eintragen kann. Zufinden aufpcsoft.sn-archiv.de.

Dazu ne Frage: Welche HTML-Dateiendungen gibt es alles? Mir ist nur .html .htm .shtm und .shtml bekannt, sind das schon alle? Ich möchte das mein Filter Alle dateien erkennen kann (Anhand der Dateiendung).


----------



## Maik (28. Januar 2006)

Eventuell könnten noch *.asp* und *.php* in der Liste aufgenommen werden.

Siehe auch SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Allgemeine Regeln für HTML / Konventionen für Dateinamen / Dateiendungen.


----------



## Gumbo (28. Januar 2006)

Wirklich typische HTML-Dateiendungen – neben „htm“ und „html“ – gibt es nicht. Denn anhand der Ressourceneingung kann nicht zwangsläufig auf den Inhalt geschlossen werden – und im Internet schon gar nicht. Denn dort kann jede beliebige Ressourcenendung mit jedem beliebigen Media-Typ spielend leicht klassifiziert werden. Auf die Angabe des Media-Typen ist dabei schon eher verlass.


----------



## Cusco (28. Januar 2006)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wirklich typische HTML-Dateiendungen – neben „htm“ und „html“ – gibt es nicht. Denn anhand der Ressourceneingung kann nicht zwangsläufig auf den Inhalt geschlossen werden – und im Internet schon gar nicht. Denn dort kann jede beliebige Ressourcenendung mit jedem beliebigen Media-Typ spielend leicht klassifiziert werden. Auf die Angabe des Media-Typen ist dabei schon eher verlass.



Windows erkennt Dateien (meist) nur an den Endungen, nach meiner Erfahrung. Mich nervt schon immer die Meldung das die Datei unbrauchbar werden könnte wenn ich die Endung ändere beim umbenennen von txt in html  Bei Anderen System wie den Amiga-Betriebsystem ist es anders da wird nach dem Inhalt der Datei gegangen und zwar mit den Sogenanten Datatypes, ein JPG-BIld wird auch dann erkannt wenn die Endung .txt lauten sollte. Eins der Dinge warum ich den Amiga noch unterstütze. Aber das Prog worum es hier geht ist mein erster Versuch unter Windows.  

@michaelsinterface
Hat eine ASP (noch nicht davon gehört) auch einen Head und ein Body und liegt als ANSI-Datei vor? Bei PHP scheint es so zu sein wie ich bei meinen kurzen Ausflug zu deinen Link feststellte. Ich beschäftige mich erst seit ca 1/2 Jahr mit HTML und habe nur die Grundsachen drauf.


----------

